# Can I freeze canned veggies??



## mdprepper

I am considering getting a membership to Sam's Club. I went looking around and checking out prices, they seem to have some good deals. The question is...

They have #10 size cans of veggies. They work out to be cheaper then buying individual cans. If I buy them, can I portion it out and freeze the part I am not using? Would you freeze it in the liquid or just vacuum seal it without the liquid? 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## gypsysue

Personally, I would drain off the liquid and let the veggies sit in the strainer for a while. When you buy commercially frozen veggies they're always packed and frozen dry. If you have the misfortune to buy a bag that has been thawed and refrozen, there's those annoying clumps of ice mixed in. So dry veggies probably freeze better, quality-for-using being the criteria.

I looked on the USDA site in the section on freezing canned foods (which included the advice to remove the food from the can first!) and it made the comment "Being able to freeze food and being pleased with the quality after defrosting are two different things."

Buy a cheap, small can (or use one off your shelf) and try it. If you get it in the freezer today, and in a day or two thaw it out, heat and serve it, you'll know pretty quick.

Here's the link to the USDA site on freezing foods: Freezing and Food Safety


----------



## Riverdale

Personally, I would (and prolly will) fiddle with dehydrating canned veggies.

The canning takes the place of blanching (to stop the breakdown  ).

The dehydrated stuff won't be as tasty.

HMMM, perhaps a new thread on this


----------



## GroovyMike

gypsysue said:


> Personally, I would drain off the liquid and let the veggies sit in the strainer for a while. When you buy commercially frozen veggies they're always packed and frozen dry. If you have the misfortune to buy a bag that has been thawed and refrozen, there's those annoying clumps of ice mixed in. So dry veggies probably freeze better, quality-for-using being the criteria.
> 
> I looked on the USDA site in the section on freezing canned foods (which included the advice to remove the food from the can first!) and it made the comment "Being able to freeze food and being pleased with the quality after defrosting are two different things."
> 
> Buy a cheap, small can (or use one off your shelf) and try it. If you get it in the freezer today, and in a day or two thaw it out, heat and serve it, you'll know pretty quick.
> 
> Here's the link to the USDA site on freezing foods: Freezing and Food Safety


Sounds like good advice to me!


----------



## TechAdmin

Riverdale said:


> Personally, I would (and prolly will) fiddle with dehydrating canned veggies.
> 
> The canning takes the place of blanching (to stop the breakdown  ).
> 
> The dehydrated stuff won't be as tasty.
> 
> HMMM, perhaps a new thread on this


I'd try this before I tried anything else.


----------



## NCLee

Use those #10 cans of veggies to make up the dishes that you normally make. Then freeze the excess in meal sized portions. 

That's what I do with the #10 of mixed vegetables. It's the basis for a big stock pot (12 qt) of homemade soup. Lots of heat and heat servings of soup with just a part of one afternoon making the soup. 

For things like corn and green beans cook them up the way you normally do for a side dish. Then freeze in meal sized portions, depending on the size of your family. Defrost in the microwave for heat & eat. 

BTW, I also buy the bulk frozen vegtables at Sams. For that pot of soup mentioned, just grab a handfull of xyz from the bulk bag in the freezer. (Seal well, after opening.)

Lee


----------



## Clarice

You can also place in pint or quart jars and re-can. Proccessing time won't be as long as with fresh. Then you won't have to loose everything when to power goes off. I do have a few things in the freezer but should we loose power for an extended time our plan is to start canning. We can meat as well as vegies and fruit. The great thing about canning meat is you can by the cheaper cuts that a usually tough and when canned are extremly tender. The other night we work outside until dark and were hungry. I grabbed jars of beef, potatoes & carrots and in just a few min. had a great stew.


----------

